# R8 Collets vs E32 collets



## Abody711 (Sep 4, 2020)

Are R8 collets able to hold an end mill in place? Or should I buy a R8 to e32 chuck and use e32 collets? Have a Jet JMD-18 on the way and wondering which way to go. Any insight is welcome.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 4, 2020)

In over 50 years I never had an endmill pull out of a properly tightened R8 collet.  But it is a good idea to use an endmill holder for endmills larger than about 5/8 inch.   In the  Jet JMD-18  I probably would not use an endmill larger than 3/8 inch anyway.  Just to put this in perspective, I normally don't use endmills larger than 1/2'' on my 3500 lb, 3HP machine, and normally don't use larger than 5/8 on my 5500lb, 7.5HP Haas.


----------



## Asm109 (Sep 4, 2020)

I have used mills with R8 collets for many years with no problems.  Save you money for all the other tools you really need.


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 4, 2020)

Same experience as above with the R8 collets.  I have an ER-32 collet chuck on my Bridgeport so tool changes are right at the spindle.  Just a convenience thing for me so I don't have to go on my tip-toes to reach the draw bar.  I also have a Jet JVM-830 mill and only use R8's on it; draw bar is at about 6'.

Bruce


----------



## mickri (Sep 4, 2020)

I went with ER32 collets for several reasons.  First with collet chucks for the lathe I can use them on both the lathe and my RF31 clone mill/drill.  Can't do that with R8 collets.  Second and probably the best reason is ease of use on the mill/drill.  With a little planing I have never had to move the head on the mill/drill to change tooling.  There is enough wiggle room to change tooling without moving the head.  And you don't have to mess with the draw bar.  That's a pain for me because I need a stool to deal with the draw bar.  If you go with a metric ER32 collet set there are no gaps in coverage like there is with an imperial ER32 collet set.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 5, 2020)

i use ER 20, ER 32 and SYOZ 25/EOC 25 collet set ups on my mills and also have R8 collets, if I use a clean dry collet and a clean dry end mill, I’ve  ever had an issue, with the end mill moving in the collet.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Sep 5, 2020)

I have an R8-to-ER40 collet holder in my Mill.

You loose several inches of nose height (never been a problem--yet.

However, I still have my eye on a set of R8 collets to take another point of error out of my machining.


----------

